# Welcome to Summer Wild Turkey smoke



## cdn offroader (Jun 22, 2014)

Got a nice 24lber during this springs season, spatchcocked and separated legs and neck for soup stock. Rubbed with a bit of garlic infused olive oil, pepper and a light dusting of chili powder. Now into some apple/maple smoke....













IMG_2481.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 22, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

That's lookin awesome so far !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2014)

Now that's a bird! Gonna be tasty!!!


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

I've always wanted to try wild turkey. I'm watching.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

How very delicious! And it must have smelled amazingly too!!! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cdn offroader (Jun 23, 2014)

And after some delay, here are the finished pics....













IMG_2482.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 23, 2014






Smoked for about 6 hours at 220, used a water pan throughout to catch drippings and add humidity. Outside had a nice mild bark, inside was tender and moist. Foiled for about 30 mins in the drip pan before slicing.













IMG_2483.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 23, 2014






Ate about half for dinner with some friends, the rest will get portioned up for soups, sammies, etc.













IMG_2484.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 23, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 23, 2014)

That looks awesome & had to be tasty for sure !  :beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yumm!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 24, 2014)

Yum indeed! Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 24, 2014)

Glad I hung around, that looks  great.

Disco


----------

